# اقتحام كنيسة برشيد وتحطيمها



## صوفيا مجدى (19 سبتمبر 2008)

القس لوقا: الاقتحام تم صباح اليوم بحجة أن المستشار قام بشراء الكنيسة وتدمير الأيقونات ورفات القديسين وهدم سورها! 
جبرائيل: الكنيسة أثرية ويمار س الأقباط المصريين الصلاة فيها بعد تنازل الروم الأرثوذكس عنها 
متابعة – نادر شكري 
اقتحم مستشار وابنيه وكلاء نيابة وأكثر من خمسون بلطجي كنيسة الروم التي بيعت للأقباط الأرثوذكس بمدينة رشيد وقاموا بهدم أسوارها باستخدام البلدوزرات ما أدى إلى إصابة حارس الكنيسة "أشرف فهمي عبد الله" وتدمير رفات الأباء والقديسين والأيقونات وسرقة ونهب محلات المستأجرين بجوار الكنيسة. 
القس لوقا أسعد عوض راعي  كنيسة مارمرقس برشيد والمفوض من قبل مطران البحيرة الأنبا باخوميوس بالصلاة في هذه الكنيسة أكد أن ما حدث غير مفهوم، حيث فوجئ بالاقتحام في ساعة مبكرة من صباح اليوم الجمعة في الخامسة صباحاً عقب السحور وصلاة الفجر من جانب المستشار محمد مصطفى كامل تيرانا وابنيه محمد ومحمود وكلاء النيابة، ورغم أن الكنيسة لم تبعد سوى أمتار قليلة عن مركز شرطة رشيد إلا أن قوات الشرطة لم تتدخل لمنع التعدي على الحرم المقدس للكنيسة والاعتداء على حارس الكنيسة وتقييده!!! 

وأشار القس لوقا أن المستشار يدّعي أنه قام بشراء الكنيسة والمحلات التجارية أسفل الكنيسة من كنيسة الروم الأرثوذكس رغم أن الكنيسة هي مبنى أثري تعود إلى القرون الأولى أي ما يقرب من 13 قرن ماضية وحدث اتفاق بين قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث وبطريرك الروم الأرثوذكس أن جميع الكنائس واحدة للصلاة بين الأقباط المصريين والروم وبالتالي تنازل الروم للكنيسة المصرية على الكنيسة التي تعرضت للحادث للممارسة الشعائر الدينية فيها. 

وأضاف أن هناك قضايا منظورة أمام المحاكم بشأن هذا الأمر ولم تحسم بعد وهذا لا يعطي الحق للمستشار وابنيه باقتحام وتدمير الأواني المقدسة والأيقونات وتدمير رفات القديسين وإطلاق الأعيرة النارية والاعتداء على الأقباط عند محاولة منعهم من اقتحام الكنيسة.  
وأشار القس لوقا أن المستشار كان دائماً ما يهدد من قبل باقتحام الكنيسة وهدمهما بحجة أنه قد قام بشرائها من البطريرك باتريوس منذ عدة سنوات ورغم أن البابا الحالي ثيؤدروس  لم يعترف بهذا البيع وأعطى الكنيسة للأقباط الأرثوذكس ولذا نمارس فيها القداسات الإلهية والاجتماعات على مدار الأسبوع وحتى كتابة هذا الخبر كان القس لوقا والأقباط داخل قسم شرطة رشيد لمباشرة التحقيقات. 

أدان الدكتور نجيب جبرائيل رئيس الاتحاد المصري لحقوق الإنسان ما تعرضت له الكنيسة الأثرية التي يملكها الآن الأقباط الأرثوذكس المصريين من تعدي من جانب قاضي ووكلاء النيابة وهم مَن يعطوا الحق والعدل للمواطنين رغم أن الصراع على الكنيسة لم يحسم حتى الآن من جانب القضاء وفي الوقت نفسه لم يعترف بطريرك الروم الأرثوذكس بهذا البيع للمستشار وإنما اعترف بأن الكنيسة هي ملك للكنيسة المصرية الأرثوذكسية، وانتقد جبرائيل البطأ في تحرك الأجهزة الأمنية لمنع أكثر من خمسون بلطجي يتعدون على الحرم المقدس بصحبة المستشار مؤكداً أن هذا لا يمكن  يحدث إذا تعرض لمسجد ولا يرضى المسلمين ببيع مسجد لتحويلة لنشاط تجاري وهناك اتفاق ما بين الكنيسة المصرية والروم الأرثوذكس بتبادل الكنائس للصلاة وهذا ما حدث بكنيسة مطروح للروم أن الكنيسة المصرية تمارس الصلاة فيها. 

وتقدم جبرائيل ببلاغ لمستشار مساعد وزير العدل ومدير التفتيش القضائي والسيد النائب العام ضد المستشار محمد مصطفى كامل تيرانا وابنيه أحمد محمد مصطفى تيرانا ومحمد محمد مصطفى تيرانا بهذا التعدي والهمجية واستغلال سلطتهم وعدم احترام الإحكام القضائية أو الإجراءات القانونية في مثل هذه الأحوال حيث مازالت التحقيقات مستمرة ويخشى جبرائيل مجاملة وكلاء النيابة الذين يباشرون التحقيق لزملائهم وللمستشار على حساب حق الكنيسة.

   (منقول)


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*القس لوقا: الاقتحام تم صباح اليوم بحجة أن المستشار قام بشراء الكنيسة وتدمير الأيقونات ورفات القديسين وهدم سورها! *
*جبرائيل: الكنيسة أثرية ويمار**س الأقباط المصريين الصلاة فيها بعد تنازل الروم الأرثوذكس عنها *
*متابعة – نادر شكري *







اقتحم مستشار وابنيه وكلاء نيابة وأكثر من خمسون بلطجي كنيسة الروم التي بيعت للأقباط الأرثوذكس بمدينة رشيد وقاموا بهدم أسوارها باستخدام البلدوزرات ما أدى إلى إصابة حارس الكنيسة "أشرف فهمي عبد الله" وتدمير رفات الأباء والقديسين والأيقونات وسرقة ونهب محلات المستأجرين بجوار الكنيسة. 
القس لوقا أسعد عوض راعي كنيسة مارمرقس برشيد والمفوض من قبل مطران البحيرة الأنبا باخوميوس بالصلاة في هذه الكنيسة أكد أن ما حدث غير مفهوم، حيث فوجئ بالاقتحام في ساعة مبكرة من صباح اليوم الجمعة في الخامسة صباحاً عقب السحور وصلاة الفجر من جانب المستشار محمد مصطفى كامل تيرانا وابنيه محمد ومحمود وكلاء النيابة، ورغم أن الكنيسة لم تبعد سوى أمتار قليلة عن مركز شرطة رشيد إلا أن قوات الشرطة لم تتدخل لمنع التعدي على الحرم المقدس للكنيسة والاعتداء على حارس الكنيسة وتقييده!!! 

وأشار القس لوقا أن المستشار يدّعي أنه قام بشراء الكنيسة والمحلات التجارية أسفل الكنيسة من كنيسة الروم الأرثوذكس رغم أن الكنيسة هي مبنى أثري تعود إلى القرون الأولى أي ما يقرب من 13 قرن ماضية وحدث اتفاق بين قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث وبطريرك الروم الأرثوذكس أن جميع الكنائس واحدة للصلاة بين الأقباط المصريين والروم وبالتالي تنازل الروم للكنيسة المصرية على الكنيسة التي تعرضت للحادث للممارسة الشعائر الدينية فيها. 







وأضاف أن هناك قضايا منظورة أمام المحاكم بشأن هذا الأمر ولم تحسم بعد وهذا لا يعطي الحق للمستشار وابنيه باقتحام وتدمير الأواني المقدسة والأيقونات وتدمير رفات القديسين وإطلاق الأعيرة النارية والاعتداء على الأقباط عند محاولة منعهم من اقتحام الكنيسة. 
وأشار القس لوقا أن المستشار كان دائماً ما يهدد من قبل باقتحام الكنيسة وهدمهما بحجة أنه قد قام بشرائها من البطريرك باتريوس منذ عدة سنوات ورغم أن البابا الحالي ثيؤدروس لم يعترف بهذا البيع وأعطى الكنيسة للأقباط الأرثوذكس ولذا نمارس فيها القداسات الإلهية والاجتماعات على مدار الأسبوع وحتى كتابة هذا الخبر كان القس لوقا والأقباط داخل قسم شرطة رشيد لمباشرة التحقيقات. 

أدان الدكتور نجيب جبرائيل رئيس الاتحاد المصري لحقوق الإنسان ما تعرضت له الكنيسة الأثرية التي يملكها الآن الأقباط الأرثوذكس المصريين من تعدي من جانب قاضي ووكلاء النيابة وهم مَن يعطوا الحق والعدل للمواطنين رغم أن الصراع على الكنيسة لم يحسم حتى الآن من جانب القضاء وفي الوقت نفسه لم يعترف بطريرك الروم الأرثوذكس بهذا البيع للمستشار وإنما اعترف بأن الكنيسة هي ملك للكنيسة المصرية الأرثوذكسية، وانتقد جبرائيل البطأ في تحرك الأجهزة الأمنية لمنع أكثر من خمسون بلطجي يتعدون على الحرم المقدس بصحبة المستشار مؤكداً أن هذا لا يمكن يحدث إذا تعرض لمسجد ولا يرضى المسلمين ببيع مسجد لتحويلة لنشاط تجاري وهناك اتفاق ما بين الكنيسة المصرية والروم الأرثوذكس بتبادل الكنائس للصلاة وهذا ما حدث بكنيسة مطروح للروم أن الكنيسة المصرية تمارس الصلاة فيها. 

وتقدم جبرائيل ببلاغ لمستشار مساعد وزير العدل ومدير التفتيش القضائي والسيد النائب العام ضد المستشار محمد مصطفى كامل تيرانا وابنيه أحمد محمد مصطفى تيرانا ومحمد محمد مصطفى تيرانا بهذا التعدي والهمجية واستغلال سلطتهم وعدم احترام الإحكام القضائية أو الإجراءات القانونية في مثل هذه الأحوال حيث مازالت التحقيقات مستمرة ويخشى جبرائيل مجاملة وكلاء النيابة الذين يباشرون التحقيق لزملائهم وللمستشار على حساب حق الكنيسة.





*



*



















http://www.copts-united.com/08_copts-united_08/nrep.php/2008/09/19/11056.html​


----------



## My Rock (19 سبتمبر 2008)

رحمتك يارب..


----------



## Coptic Adel (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*اقتحام كنيسة في رشيد وتدمير الأيقونات ورفات القديسين وهدم سورها*

*القس لوقا: الاقتحام تم صباح اليوم بحجة أن المستشار قام بشراء الكنيسة وتدمير الأيقونات ورفات القديسين وهدم سورها! *​ 



*جبرائيل: الكنيسة أثرية ويمار س الأقباط المصريين الصلاة فيها بعد تنازل الروم الأرثوذكس عنها *​ 





*صور اثار الهجوم البربرى علي الكنيسة*​ 

*:download:*​ 

*



*​ 


 


 


 


 


 


 





*متابعة – نادر شكري *
​ 
:download:
​ 

*اقتحم مستشار وابنيه وكلاء نيابة وأكثر من خمسون بلطجي كنيسة الروم التي بيعت للأقباط الأرثوذكس بمدينة رشيد وقاموا بهدم أسوارها باستخدام البلدوزرات ما أدى إلى إصابة حارس الكنيسة "أشرف فهمي عبد الله" وتدمير رفات الأباء والقديسين والأيقونات وسرقة ونهب محلات المستأجرين بجوار الكنيسة. *
​ 
*القس لوقا أسعد عوض راعي كنيسة مارمرقس برشيد والمفوض من قبل مطران البحيرة الأنبا باخوميوس بالصلاة في هذه الكنيسة أكد أن ما حدث غير مفهوم، حيث فوجئ بالاقتحام في ساعة مبكرة من صباح اليوم الجمعة في الخامسة صباحاً عقب السحور وصلاة الفجر من جانب المستشار محمد مصطفى كامل تيرانا وابنيه محمد ومحمود وكلاء النيابة، ورغم أن الكنيسة لم تبعد سوى أمتار قليلة عن مركز شرطة رشيد إلا أن قوات الشرطة لم تتدخل لمنع التعدي على الحرم المقدس للكنيسة والاعتداء على حارس الكنيسة وتقييده!!! *
​ 
*وأشار القس لوقا أن المستشار يدّعي أنه قام بشراء الكنيسة والمحلات التجارية أسفل الكنيسة من كنيسة الروم الأرثوذكس رغم أن الكنيسة هي مبنى أثري تعود إلى القرون الأولى أي ما يقرب من 13 قرن ماضية وحدث اتفاق بين قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث وبطريرك الروم الأرثوذكس أن جميع الكنائس واحدة للصلاة بين الأقباط المصريين والروم وبالتالي تنازل الروم للكنيسة المصرية على الكنيسة التي تعرضت للحادث للممارسة الشعائر الدينية فيها. *
​ 
*وأضاف أن هناك قضايا منظورة أمام المحاكم بشأن هذا الأمر ولم تحسم بعد وهذا لا يعطي الحق للمستشار وابنيه باقتحام وتدمير الأواني المقدسة والأيقونات وتدمير رفات القديسين وإطلاق الأعيرة النارية والاعتداء على الأقباط عند محاولة منعهم من اقتحام الكنيسة. *


*وأشار القس لوقا أن المستشار كان دائماً ما يهدد من قبل باقتحام الكنيسة وهدمهما بحجة أنه قد قام بشرائها من البطريرك باتريوس منذ عدة سنوات ورغم أن البابا الحالي ثيؤدروس لم يعترف بهذا البيع وأعطى الكنيسة للأقباط الأرثوذكس ولذا نمارس فيها القداسات الإلهية والاجتماعات على مدار الأسبوع وحتى كتابة هذا الخبر كان القس لوقا والأقباط داخل قسم شرطة رشيد لمباشرة التحقيقات. *
​ 
*أدان الدكتور نجيب جبرائيل رئيس الاتحاد المصري لحقوق الإنسان ما تعرضت له الكنيسة الأثرية التي يملكها الآن الأقباط الأرثوذكس المصريين من تعدي من جانب قاضي ووكلاء النيابة وهم مَن يعطوا الحق والعدل للمواطنين رغم أن الصراع على الكنيسة لم يحسم حتى الآن من جانب القضاء وفي الوقت نفسه لم يعترف بطريرك الروم الأرثوذكس بهذا البيع للمستشار وإنما اعترف بأن الكنيسة هي ملك للكنيسة المصرية الأرثوذكسية، وانتقد جبرائيل البطأ في تحرك الأجهزة الأمنية لمنع أكثر من خمسون بلطجي يتعدون على الحرم المقدس بصحبة المستشار مؤكداً أن هذا لا يمكن يحدث إذا تعرض لمسجد ولا يرضى المسلمين ببيع مسجد لتحويلة لنشاط تجاري وهناك اتفاق ما بين الكنيسة المصرية والروم الأرثوذكس بتبادل الكنائس للصلاة وهذا ما حدث بكنيسة مطروح للروم أن الكنيسة المصرية تمارس الصلاة فيها. *
​ 
*وتقدم جبرائيل ببلاغ لمستشار مساعد وزير العدل ومدير التفتيش القضائي والسيد النائب العام ضد المستشار محمد مصطفى كامل تيرانا وابنيه أحمد محمد مصطفى تيرانا ومحمد محمد مصطفى تيرانا بهذا التعدي والهمجية واستغلال سلطتهم وعدم احترام الإحكام القضائية أو الإجراءات القانونية في مثل هذه الأحوال حيث مازالت التحقيقات مستمرة ويخشى جبرائيل مجاملة وكلاء النيابة الذين يباشرون التحقيق لزملائهم وللمستشار على حساب حق الكنيسة*
​ 
*لسماع تسجيل متجلى مع كاهن الكنيسة*​ 
*نشرة الأخبار القبطية*
​ 
*اضغط هنا*​ 
:download:
​ 


​ 



*واخيرا لا يبقي الا ان نقول *
​ 
*:94: + ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا + :94:*​ 

:coptic_CopticFlag:​


----------



## mero_engel (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*ان كان الله معانا فمن علينا *
*ربنا موجود*​


----------



## جورج مايكل (19 سبتمبر 2008)

هل هذه صور الاعجاز العلمى فى القران الكريم ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*منتهى البشاعة والاسلوب الهمجي الارهابي*

*وان كان الرب معنا فمن علينا ؟*

*ربنا معانا اكيد*​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*ربنا موجـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــود*

*و لنرى مجده قريبا *​


----------



## Coptic Adel (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*مستجدات صور الكنيسة بعد الهجوم المتطرف*


*تدمير هدم هيكل الكنيسة*














:yaka:  :yaka:  :yaka:  :yaka:​


----------



## Coptic Adel (20 سبتمبر 2008)

الكبير قال:


> لماذا لم يحميها الأب ؟


 
*سترى نتيجة التهكم هذه :smil8:*​ 

*وسيأتيك الرد من السماء ان اجلا ام عاجلا*​


----------



## sameh7610 (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*الرب هو الحامى لبيته

ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا​*


----------



## جيلان (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*



			مستجدات صور الكنيسة بعد الهجوم المتطرف
تدمير هدم هيكل الكنيسة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


وصلت للهيكل كمان




			حيث فوجئ بالاقتحام في ساعة مبكرة من صباح اليوم الجمعة في الخامسة صباحاً عقب السحور وصلاة الفجر من جانب المستشار محمد مصطفى كامل تيرانا وابنيه محمد ومحمود وكلاء النيابة، ورغم أن الكنيسة لم تبعد سوى أمتار قليلة عن مركز شرطة رشيد إلا أن قوات الشرطة لم تتدخل لمنع التعدي على الحرم المقدس للكنيسة والاعتداء على حارس الكنيسة وتقييده!!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اه طبيعى
هى دى المواطنة وهى دى الحكومة
ربنا يتصرف *


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*ربنا موجود وقادر انه يتصرف ويحمى كنيسته​*


----------



## Mor Antonios (20 سبتمبر 2008)

نرفع الشكوى للرب يسوع وهو سيتصرف​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*يا رب ارحمنا من الهمج والهمجيين
ميرررسى على الخبر والمتابعه​*


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (20 سبتمبر 2008)

الملف الكامل للإعتداء الأليم عى كنيسة رشيد 

http://www.coptreal.com/FileSubjects.aspx?f=28

الملف يتم تحديث كل ساعة مع ورود اخبار جديدة عن الحادث


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 سبتمبر 2008)

يارب ارحمنا 
واحمى شعبك وكنيستك ​


----------



## SALVATION (20 سبتمبر 2008)

_نطلب ايدك يا رب 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور اختى على الخبر المحذن
ربنا يدخل​_


----------



## trank (20 سبتمبر 2008)

ربنا يتمجد فى قديسية


----------



## Ferrari (20 سبتمبر 2008)

صاحب الكنيسة يتصرف فى كل من اعتدى على كينسته

الرب يدافع عنا ونحن صامتون

واحنا بنصلى ونطلب من رب المجد يحط ايده 

وبشفاعة ام النور وجميع القديسين يوروهم المعجزات عن قريب

ربنا يكون معنا جميعاً ويحافظ على شعبه

​


----------



## BITAR (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*همج *
*و*
*ارهابيون *
*ماذا ينتظر *
*من مثل هؤلاء الرعاع*
*حتى لو كانوا فى مراكز مرموقه*
*ربنا موجود*
*سؤال بسيط*
*هل كانوا صائمين*
*ام التهجم على الغير فى رمضان تمحوا الذنوب*

*وعلموهم*
*القتال*
*و*
*القتال*
*و*
*القتال*
*ومادام الرعاع الذين هجموا على دير ابو فانا*
*لم يحاكموا*
*ومنتظرين مجالس عرفيه*
*فباقى الرعاع *
*عليهم*
*ببث الارهاب دون خوف*
* من اى ملاحقه **امنيه* 
​


----------



## Kiril (20 سبتمبر 2008)

مش اول و مش اخر مرة
بس ربنا بيتصرف


----------



## أَمَة (20 سبتمبر 2008)

أفعالهم غير مستهجنة لأنها نابعة من دينهم 
الذي يدعونه دين "المحبة" و "التسامح" و "قبول الآخر"
وهو الأبعد عن هذه الصفات من كل ديانات الأرض بما فيها الوثنية وغيرها التي في العالم 
أفعالهم هذه نتيجة الفتاوي والخطب التي تأمر بهدم كنائس 
وتحقيقا لما يدعي إليه علماء الإسلام أيضا في خطبهم من إزالة وهدم الكنائس في كل الدول العربية والإسلامية، أمثال الشيخ دغش العجمي من الكويت وغيره
ولا تنسوا - وهذه هي الأهم- أن أعمالهم هي طاعة لله وامتثالا لأمر رسوله​ 
بإختصار...هذا هو دين المحبة والسماح عند اخواننا المسلمين​ 
ولكن رب السلام والمحبة الحقيقيين 
سيدنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح
سيتدبر أمرهم في وقته، إذ أن توقيت الله ليس كتوقيتنا
 ولا ينسى أو يهمل​ 

[q-bible]
9 فَاعْلمْ أَنَّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ هُوَ اللهُ الإِلهُ الأَمِينُ الحَافِظُالعَهْدَ وَالإِحْسَانَ لِلذِينَ يُحِبُّونَهُ وَيَحْفَظُونَ وَصَايَاهُ إِلى أَلفِ جِيل ​
10 وَالمُجَازِي الذِينَ يُبْغِضُونَهُ بِوُجُوهِهِمْ لِيُهْلِكَهُمْ. *لايُمْهِلُ مَنْ يُبْغِضُهُ. بِوَجْهِهِ يُجَازِيهِ**.* 
تثنية الأصحاح 7​[/q-bible]


----------



## Coptic Adel (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*اخر تحديثات صور كنيسة رشيد*
























:download:
​


----------



## man4truth (21 سبتمبر 2008)

يا ريت يا جماعه نتجمع ونتظاهر فى كل بلاد الدنيا امام السفارات والقنصليات المصريه وكمان داخل مصر احتجاجا على هذه الاحداث


----------



## wassoma (22 سبتمبر 2008)

فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق ولكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم 

انا بحب المقوله دي اوي لسيدنا المسيح

علي فكرة انا من رشيد وتابعت الاحداث واعرف المستشار معرفه شخصيه جدااااااااااااااا

ولم اكن اتوقع انه يعمل كده ابدا

انا حزنت جدا وربي الاعلم بذلك اني لا انافق ولا اتجمل بكلام

احنا ديننا دين حب وتسامح يا امه ومش معني ان تصرفات بعض الافراد تصرفات خاطئه ومشينه وبعيده عن الانسانيه انك تنسبها للدين 

الدين ماقليش اهدم بيت من بيوت ربنا اللي بتعبدوا ربكم وربنا فيها
واذا كان قالنا كده يبئي ليه صلاح الدين لما دخل القدس ماهدمش الكنايس كلها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اقسم بالله انا حزينه جدا علي اللي بيحصل ده وحزني اشد بكثير عندما رايت الكنيسه وهي كنيسه العدرا وهي محطمه ومهدمه بسبب افعال همجيه

انا لو قابلت المستشار وكلمته هاكلمه واقوله كلمه واحده بس 

( الناس دي لها حق في البلد زيننا بالظبط واكتر كمان قبل الفتح الاسلامي لمصر هما كانوا موجودين قبلنا​


----------



## جيلان (22 سبتمبر 2008)

man4truth قال:


> يا ريت يا جماعه نتجمع ونتظاهر فى كل بلاد الدنيا امام السفارات والقنصليات المصريه وكمان داخل مصر احتجاجا على هذه الاحداث



*ماهه الحكومة هتلمهم فى النهاية بس طبعا هتبقى ليها فايدة
لما حصلت باسكندرية اخر مرة ظبطناهم يعنى
ربنا يستر
بس اكيد محدش هيسكت على الاخبار دى سواء هدم الكنيسة او قهوة بورسعيد*


----------



## فيبى 2010 (23 سبتمبر 2008)

_يارب ارحمنا


ابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها​_


----------



## king (24 سبتمبر 2008)

ربنا يحمينا من شر البربر الهمجين وربنا يدافع عنا الحكومة فينا


----------



## ميراج 2000 (25 سبتمبر 2008)

يا جماعه انتو عارفين اماكن العبادة لا تباع ولا تشترى على الاديان 3 الموجوده وشراء  الكنيسه التى يدعى المستشار  شرائه  هى عمليه نصب   ونرجو من المسؤ لين ان يعبثو بماضى المستشار ويسالو اغلب الناس الى كان المستشار   يستولى على ارضيهم بنفس الحجه وهى الشراء من الاخر كام من المحزن ان يكون  القدوه للبلطجيه مستشار و2 زكلاء نيابه  ماذ يفعل اى بلطجى فى اى انسان يفغل كما يريد القدوه له مستشار و2 وكلاء نيابه   البلد لا000000000 الى القاء القادم


----------

